# Bin ich schon drin ?



## Feuersalamander (19. Aug. 2007)

Nabend.

Wir sind Alex und Alex und nun auch Eigentümer einer Privat-Oase.. 

Nach mehreren Stunden interessanter Lektüre hier im Forum und einiger
Tips und Tricks, die ich mir hier rausgezogen habe, möchte ich das Ergebnis auch mal vorstellen.

Echt ein Super-Forum.  

Haben etwa 3 Monate nach der Arbeit und an Wochenenden gewerkelt und 
sind zu ca. 80 % fertig...

Volumen ca. 4000l, die 1. Bewohner kommen nächste Woche..














Ciao. Alex


----------



## Frank (19. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Bin ich schon drin ?*

Hi Alex und Alex,

*herzlich willkommen bei uns im Club.*

Einen schönen Teich habt ihr euch da angelegt, sieht gut aus.  

Was sind denn die restlichen 20 %? Und welche Bewohner ziehen ein? 
Habt ihr einen Filter oder sollen das die Pflanzen übernehmen?

Ihr seht, es gibt auch Fragen von uns. 
Wenn ihr welche habt, immer her damit, wir versuchen nach bestem Wissen und Gewissen zu helfen.


----------



## Feuersalamander (19. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Bin ich schon drin ?*

Es fehlen noch ein paar Unterwasserpflanzen und ich
bin mit Teilen der Teichumrandung noch nicht so glücklich.. 
Richtig schöne Steine zu finden ist meiner Meinung nach unheimlich
schwer.. Aber mit der Zeit sammeln wir mal hier und da ein paar...

Ich hätte gerne 5 - 6 kleine Kois.. meine bessere Hälfte ist dagegen und
hätte gerne erstmal Goldfische... 
Habe bis dato noch keinen Filter.. Ist ne Oase-Pumpe im tiefen Bereich
installiert, die auch den Bachlauf ( eher Wasserfall ) speist..

Habe mal nach nem passenden Filter geschaut.. Der soll nochmal 300 € kosten..   Sprengt für den Moment den Rahmen.. 

Ist ein Filter für 4-6 Goldfische notwendig, wenn der Bachlauf und die
Pflanzen Sauerstoff ins Wasser bringen ? 

Wie ist es eigentlich mit füttern der Bewohner ? Ich dachte eigentlich gelegentlich an Fischfutter... ( finden ja genügend Mückenlarven, etc.. )

Meine Freundin meint aber, Sie hätte gelesen, dass das Öko-System schädigen würde..


----------



## Frank (19. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Bin ich schon drin ?*

Unterwasserpflanzen ist immer gut, und nicht nur die.  

Und dann tu mir, nein nicht mir, sondern dir und den Koi, eine Gefallen: Hör auf deine Frau!
Der Teich ist für Koi defintiv zu klein. 
Koi sind wenn man sie kauft, vllt. 10 cm groß. Sie können aber ohne Probleme 60 - 80 cm Länge erreichen. 
Und da wirst du mir sicherlich recht geben, wenn ich behaupte das der Teich dafür zu klein ist, gell?  

5 - 6 Goldfische stellen eigentlich kein Problem dar. Eigentlich. 
Die sind nämlich dafür bekannt, das sie gerne S.x haben.  Will heißen, die vermehren sich sehr stark. 
Jetzt will ich aber nicht generell davon abraten, ich habe schließlich selbst welche.
Um einer "Goldfischplage" aber entgegen zu treten, kannst du dir ja mal überlegen zusätzlich einen Sonnenbarsch mit einzusetzen. 
Füttern würde ich sie auch nicht. Wie du schon selbst schreibst finden sie im, eingefahrenen, Teich genug Verwertbares. 
Füttern bringt zwar nicht unbedingt das Ökosystems des Teiches durcheinander, allerdings wird dadurch der Nährstoffeintrag erhöht.
Das kann wiederrum zur Folge haben, das sich Algen sehr heimisch fühlen. Um dem übrigens entgegen zu wirken sind Pflanzen im Teich das A und O. 
Vor allem Unterwasserpflanzen sind wichtig Nährstoffzehrer und Sauerstoffspender.

So, ich hoffe ich konnte dir jetzt schon ein wenig weiterhelfen. Es werden sich  auch bestimmt noch andere melden.


----------



## Olli.P (19. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Bin ich schon drin ?*

Hi Alex & Alex,

Willkommen im Forum............... 

Eigentlich hat Frank schon alles dazu geschrieben....... 

Aber wie wär's anstatt der Goldfische mit __ Shubunkin?????

Die sollen sich angeblich nicht so vermehren wie die Goldies........

Und diese Fische sind auch ganz schön anzusehen............

Hier bei uns bekommt man die kleinen schon ab 1,50EUR...........

und groß werden die ja von alleine............. 

Aber da wird sich dann sicherlich noch der ein oder andere Shubunkinbesitzer noch melden, wenn ich da was falsches geschrieben habe...........:


----------



## Frank (19. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Bin ich schon drin ?*

Ja Olaf,

und der bin schon wieder ich.  

Jetzt weiß ich nicht, ob sie sich so vermehren wie Goldfische, aber ich hab auch ein paar Jungfische. 
Und mein Teich ist erst anderthalb Jahre alt.
Aber eigentlich müsstest du recht haben, die sollen sich wirklich nicht so stark vermehren wie die Goldies.

Bei mir im Teich hats vielleicht geklappt, weil ich wahrscheinlich ein paar schöne Separes mit eingebebaut habe.


----------



## Feuersalamander (19. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Bin ich schon drin ?*

Danke für die schnellen Antworten. 

__ Shubunkin sind eine gute Idee.. Sind, die die aussehen wie Mini-Kois...   

"Richtige" Kois wollte ich keine einsetzen.. Ist ohne Filter und Know-How ja absolut nicht möglich... 

__ Sonnenbarsche schaue ich mir mal an...


----------



## Feuersalamander (19. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Bin ich schon drin ?*

Will nochmal ein paar Maße nachreichen...

Teichgröße 2,46m x 3,80m... Tiefwasserzone 1,15m tief, Flachwasserbereich
knapp 50cm... 

Volumen geschätzt nach Einlauf laut Anzeige der Wasseruhr..
Laut Berechnung nämlich ca. 7.500 l, was aber wohl nicht hinkommt..


----------



## inge50 (19. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Bin ich schon drin ?*

Hallo Alex und Alex,

ich hab auch Schubunkin.

Vor ca. 8 Jahren bekam ich im Frühjahr 2 Stück geschenkt.
Im Herbst war bereits der Nachwuchs da. Zehn Junge haben den ersten Winter überlebt, drei weitere haben das darauf folgende Jahr nicht überstanden.

Aber seitdem ist Ruhe im Teich, kein Nachwuchs mehr und alle Fische bis jetzt gesund und munter.

Neun Fische in meinem kleinen Teich reichen auch vollkommen, ist auch schon Überbesatz, aber ich kann mich von keinem trennen.

Also besser nicht zuviele Fische einsetzen.

Viele Grüße
Inge


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (20. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Bin ich schon drin ?*

Ein herzliches Willkommen auch von uns. Eine schöne Wasseroase habt Ihr Euch da geschaffen.

Wenn Alex (m) eigentlich Kois einsetzen wollte und Alex (w) Goldfische, gibt es den "idealen"  Fischbesatz für Euch: _Sarassas_. Das ist, wie der __ Shubunkin auch, eine Goldfischzuchtform. Von der Färbung erinnern sie aber an Kois (an die Koifans: bitte schlagt uns nicht ... wir vergleichen wirklich nur die Färbung    ). Wir haben z.B. einen Sarassa der aussieht wir ein Tancho-Koi.

Wir wünschen Euch viel Spass hier im Forum und mit Eurem Teich


----------



## Feuersalamander (20. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Bin ich schon drin ?*

Vielen Dank an alle für den netten Empfang hier im Forum !  

Werden uns mal __ Shubunkin und Sarassas anschauen und die, die unser
Herz erobern, dürfen in die "Oase" einziehen.

Denke, es ist aber wohl besser mit dem Setzen der Fische bis nächstes
Frühjahr zu warten, da die Wasserqualität zur Zeit noch zu wünschen übrig läßt.. ( Laut Teststreifen zumindest.. ) Haben bei uns u.a. sehr hartes Wasser...

Habe gestern noch ein paar Unterwasser-Pflanzen bestellt... 

@ Frank : Ein toller Link für Pflanzen, Riesen-Auswahl  

Guten Wochenstart !

Ciao. Alex (m)


----------



## Feuersalamander (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bin ich schon drin ?*

Guten Morgen.

Nach langer Abstinenz bin ich mal wieder drin..

Unsere ersten Teichbewohner sind vor 2 Tagen eingezogen..
Testweise... Wasserqualität war super.. Fühlen sich offenbar pudelwohl..
Habe beobachtet, dass sie Algen gefressen haben..
Kamen aber nicht an die Oberfläche, um Fischfutter zu fressen..
Sollen wir das Zufüttern lassen ?
Wenn auf unserer Teichfläche 6-10 5cm-Goldfische leben müssten Algen,
Mückenlarven etc. doch als Futter reichen.. Oder ?

Nehme die Oase-Pumpe jetzt als reine Bachlaufpumpe ( sitzt im tiefen
Bereich auf 1,20m ) und habe eine kleine mit Aussenfilter im
Flachwasserbereich. ( Fotos folgen.. ) Ist das sinnvoll ?

Unser Teich hatte scheinbar über den Winter arg gelitten. Hatten das
Laubfangnetz etwas zu spät drüber.. Haben die Algenplage aber
soweit wieder im Griff und auch den grössten Teil der Blätter rausgesammelt.

Finde es auch ganz schön, wenn der Boden etwas "angegrünt" ist, statt nur
sterilen Kies.. In Maßen sind Algen doch auch in Ordnung, oder ?

 

Ciao.

Alex


----------



## Tim15 (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bin ich schon drin ?*

Hallo,
was hast du den im mom für Fische eingesetzt??
fürs erste würd ich die Fische nicht füttern. Finden genug anderes im Teich.

Mfg

Tim


----------



## Feuersalamander (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bin ich schon drin ?*

Hallo. Sind zur Zeit nur 2 Goldfische.. Sollen aber dieses Wochenende
noch 4 dazu kommen..


----------



## Feuersalamander (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Bin ich schon drin ?*

Hallo Ihr Lieben,

will mal updaten. Unser Teich wächst und gedeit, momentaner Bewohnerstand : 4 Goldorfen, 2 kleine Kois, 10 Goldfische..

Möchte demnächst noch etwas anbauen.. Mal sehen..

Teichfilter Oase Biotec kommt die Tage dran..

Fotos der Bewohner folgen... 

Grüsse aus Südhessen !

Alex


----------



## unicorn (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Bin ich schon drin ?*

hallo Alex,

ein wunderschöner Teich!
Bitte noch mehr Bilder


----------



## Feuersalamander (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Bin ich schon drin ?*

Hi.

Noch ein paar Bilder.. Sind aber vom letzten Jahr, neue schiesse ich die Tage..
Auf dem einen ist mein Lieblingsfisch.. Der Goldie mit den schwarzen Flossen..

Ciao.

Alex


----------



## Feuersalamander (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Bin ich schon drin ?*

Hi,

hier das Resultat meiner Mittagspause..

..die Bewohner unserer Oase..


----------



## Feuersalamander (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bin ich schon drin ?*

Wir haben vergrössert..

Nachdem der grosse Koi so schnell gewachsen ist, wollte ich Ihm zwingend mehr Freiraum schaffen und habe etwas angebaut. Der tiefe Bereich ist jetzt 1,50 m tief und der niedrige ca. 0,90m.

Den Bachlauf muss ich noch ausarbeiten..

















Ciao,

Alex


----------

